# Anyone doing an Oct 31 party?



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

With Halloween being on a Saturday this year, you'll probably get more people than you think.

The problem with invitations (as cool as they are) is 1) some people don't open their mail until the weekend 2) some will open the invite and think "yeah, I'll go to that" but set the invite down and forget to r.s.v.p. 3) other mail gets set on top of the invitation and it gets lost. etc.

I've had this happen and end up having people show up and say, "Oh, sorry I forgot to r.s.v.p.!"

You'll have a good turnout. Have fun!!!!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I included a little fridge magnet with the "Omenwood Hotel" logo and date, AND I think that being on Halloween will actually help people remember, normally its "another" date and something else for people to lose or forget. Probably 95% of the people we invite get invited every year anyway, and most start asking me "when is the party this year" in Sept-Oct. 

I find turnout very hard to predict. We've had years where we got less than 20 people and other years where we had 50+, for the same number of invites. You just have to respect and accept that people's lives are complex and sometimes they can't come even if they want to. And some people just aren't Halloween party people no matter what (like some of the neighbors, we live on a private drive with 4 other homes, so we are really not so much inviting as saying "this is the one night of the year we will be loud, lots of cars, and you'll see lightening......!" Get used to it.)

Then again, we have a decent group that say they "wouldn't miss it for the world". One guy is a part time disc jockey and told me he was approached to do a gig on the 31st and he said "Sorry, I can't do that date....."


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

It's hard to plan how much food to have and other things when you don't know how many to expect. I guess you just buy enough for 50, huh? Or do you do a pot luck? 

You know you have great parties when someone passes up other great opportunities so they can be at your house.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Oddly food has never been an issue. Most people RSVP so we get a sense of how many. People always ask if they can bring stuff and we just say any finger food. We usually do some oven heated wings or something like that, a huge beer cooler and some wine and NABs (non alcoholic bevs) and waters. There is always food left over..... that is why we let our teenagers have party the next night!!!

We just rearrange everything on the platters and go again....


----------



## Creeping Death (Sep 3, 2009)

We're doing our party on the 24th this year. However, we are in our early 30's and the majority of our guests are our age or younger so the kids would be a problem. We thought about the 30th, but to many people have to work on Friday, as do we, and that would leave us very limited time to decorate. If your guests don't have kids of their own to take out TOTing I don't think you have anything to worry about. You should have a good turnout.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

If Halloween falls on a weekend night(Fri/Sat), then that's when my group holds the parties. The kids of any party-goers are welcome, or can be looked after elsewhere.

If that's when you want to hold it, go for it, I shouldn't see why it would be a major problem for anyone. 
If some guests are going to come a little later, don't worry, you'll have a more stress-free beginning, and should be a little more 'laid-back' by the time they arrive


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I live in the netherlands where there is no treat or treating and halloween isnt a holiday. So we do our parties the last saturday in october....so this year it will be on the 31th!

MsM


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy to report we have about 30 RSVPs so far, I know some will not come, but I also know some others who will not reply, but will come. 30 guests is critical mass in my book. I think we invited about 100.

A few said they will come later (Ok, by me, the big event doesn't happen until about 10p anyway) because they want to be home for the TOTers. Some asked why I did it on the 31st, I just reply "shouldn't be a problem. Any kids out TOTing after about 7-8 are older and trouble makers anyway......"


Q for the group: Do you think it is mean/unfair/unethical for us to set all of the clocks in the house back an hour BEFORE the party starts so people won't be inclined to leave too early? DST is that night (well , next am at 2am).


----------



## fallendarkangel (Oct 23, 2009)

I am doing one on the 31st! My party will start at 9pm to give parents time to take the little ones trick or treating. This is my first party and I am super excited......I have 47 ppl confirmed!


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the annual party scheduled for Oct. 31 this year but not until 9:30 half hour past the original start time.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2008)

I am having my party this year on the 31st as well. Totters around this area are done by 7:30 or 8:00pm. Even earlier sometimes. My party is starting at 9:00pm. I figure those who have to bring kids to a babysitter won't arrive till after 9ish. Which isn't a big deal for us.


----------



## katjam1999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Same here Fallendarkangel, ours also starts at 9pm., so far about 40 confirmed. This is our 1st Halloween party. We live in a cul-de-sac, so plenty of parking. I'm excited also, just still have lots to do this weekend. I have wonderful friends in the neighborhood and have delegated appetizers and other projects to them. Can't wait, just hope it doesn't rain!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm having a 31 party as well but am running into the problem that I can't seem to get any of my friends to come. I'm getting a ton of maybes and a bunch of excuses but no I'll be there's. 

Can't help it but this hurts my feelings, ALL my friends know how much Halloween means to me but still nobody is coming. This was to be my first and it looks like it will be my last attempt at a Halloween party.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

We do a halloween party each year on the 31st. As far as TOTs for some odd reason the city officals mandate when TOTing will be done. Last year it was two days before halloween. But with Halloween on saturday this year we expect a big turnout. We scheadule our party to start at 8:00 PM which means most will show around 9ish. Most of the TOTS are done by this time so its relly not an issue. we had some stragglers last year but anyone that was in the house that heard them filled them up with candy.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ours is 31st, we're at 50+, more than doubled from last year - I'm a little scared, but really excited that people are telling me they are excited about it, wouldn't miss it, are working on costumes, etc. A few have kids and bring them trick or treating first, or send them out with grandma - I make it clear all year round kids aren't invited and the few people who can't be parted from their spawn just don't come - which is fine. The party starts at 8, and I always hold my and worry nobody will show, but so far so good!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

we were thinking the same for our party when we decided to do it ON halloween - which hasn't been a Saturday for the last 4 years we have done a Halloween bash.

This year is our biggest invite list - 92, our biggest confirmed - 73, and strangely enough, going to be our smallest food bill. 

how?

We are having a food contest. We do costume contests, so what's a few more trophies? 

As for the 31st issue, we have a few ppl and families that aren't coming or "maybe coming late cause we always do BLAHBLAHBLAH on Halloween" because of the date. We usually go the Saturday after Halloween.

we have been decorating for a few days, and the cooking starts on Thursday.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

In this area the TOTers start at 6 and finish at a little after 8pm. This is standard here in Ottawa and it was the same when I lived in Toronto. So parents with kids who TOT, they get home after 8 and usually sort out the candy (good stuff like chocolate and horrible stuff like halloween kisses LOL), then get the costumes off etc. I remember when I was a kid, we sured used all of those two hours to get as much loot as possible!

I would never expect those with kids to be at our house any earlier than 9pm. I have our invitations for after 8:30pm, so the TOT can clear off our street. 

There should be lots of parties this year - it may be difficult for some folks to get babysitters as most of the teens will be at parties too.

I find people are slow to RSVP as well. It is pretty standard. I hope everyone confirms in the next couple of days so I can buy the food and booze for the party!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

We are, because it is my wife's grandmother's 85 bday. So, we're having a bunch of family here for the pary, and then some are staying for the yard haunt and TOTers. I also have my nephew's birthday to attend that afternoon, so needless to say Hween this year is a lot!


----------



## vegasfrk (Oct 16, 2009)

This will be my first halloween party and we're doing it on the 31st at 8p. Kids are welcome at ours, so I figured after everyone is done they can just come by our place. I have 2 karaoke machines, so the guest room and our bedroom will be setup for the kids with their own karaoke and game cube. The adults will have the rest of the house. So far we only have about 15 ppl, but didn't plan for a huge bash as this is our first.


----------



## MrSo0h0o (Oct 7, 2009)

I am having my first halloween party this year on the 31st also! We are a bunch of 25-30 yr olds that just love having fun! We drink but not to the point where people get crazy. 

We are mainly going to just have 2 games going on at the same time(murder mystery and toe tag) and regular conversation will fit in between them. Party will start at 8pm for those with cousins/brothers and sisters who go trick or treating. Like my other parties, I have everyone bring a little something to eat so that I dont have to spend tons of money on food. This works out very well. I never knew my friends cooked so well! lol

Wish me luck! At first I wasnt too excited about having a halloween party but after coming here, i am psyched and cant wait!!


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

Our party is Saturday the 31st. We have about 50 people coming. I'm having it catered. I hired a bartender and a DJ. Also bought several thousand dollars worth of props and decorations. 

This is our first Halloween party in about 10 yrs....we were both in our mid 20's at the time and a little crazier...long story short that party led to 2 arrests and a divorce. No kidding. 

I'm hoping for a calmer party this time around.


----------



## jujomax (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all. This is our 10th yr of having a halloween party. It was a deal w/a friend, I do halloween she does New Year! Anyways, Our party is on the 31st this yr. (Yay!!) It starts @ 8pm, so I figure that really means 9, 9:30 . We purposly moved it from the 7 pm start time we usually have. I've only had 1 person complain. They do have younger kids and didn't think they could find a babysitter. I purposly told them the date way back in August, so they would have plenty of time to make arrangements. She keeps making comments about it being on the 31st, and how it's hard to find a sitter, why would we have it then... well ya know what..Our kids are older, we've been there. Sometimes you just have to stay home. I don't feel bad about the date. We are gave out 40 invites, one per household and have had friends of friends say they've heard about our party and would it be okay if they came!! I decided yrs ago, I'm going to have a good time no matter how many people show up!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

DRKSAINT said:


> Our party is Saturday the 31st. We have about 50 people coming. I'm having it catered. I hired a bartender and a DJ. Also bought several thousand dollars worth of props and decorations.
> 
> This is our first Halloween party in about 10 yrs....we were both in our mid 20's at the time and a little crazier...long story short that party led to 2 arrests and a divorce. No kidding.
> 
> I'm hoping for a calmer party this time around.


Ha ha...that's hilarious!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Well we had 48 (counting us, we had invited about 110) and had the *best party ever *(out of 16 parties we have done). Invite time was 7:30, but probably nearly half the people came after 8:30-9:00, some as late as 9:45. But they stayed late too. We had one exodus at about 11:30 ish (after we announced the costume contest winners), but still had a small critical mass of people there at 1am!

So I can say that the 31st caused some problems for a few people but they seemed to work around it. People who really wanted to come found a way. I would do it again on the 31st, I think the 24th is too early and the 6th is just way too late....

We did do Nov 1 one year though, and people like that because they could go shop for Halloween stuff that day and get some killer deals...


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

We had around 25 folks at our Halloween party this year. Mostly neighbors and a few friends who don't get kids at their houses for Halloween. We have a Pirate theme party to go with the Pirate ship haunt that I do on the front of my house. I encourage everyone to go out on the deck and out to the front yard and greet all the ToT's....It is like having a whole live "Crew"....!

We had the same party last year the day after Halloween and it was a big hit...!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

mic214 said:


> We had around 25 folks at our Halloween party this year. Mostly neighbors and a few friends who don't get kids at their houses for Halloween. We have a Pirate theme party to go with the Pirate ship haunt that I do on the front of my house. I encourage everyone to go out on the deck and out to the front yard and greet all the ToT's....It is like having a whole live "Crew"....!
> 
> We had the same party last year the day after Halloween and it was a big hit...!


We live in a very rural area, on a private drive with 5 other homes and get NO TOT's, so that is not an issue.

The pirate party is a good idea..... of course then I'd have to build a 3 deck, 4 masted ship in my living room.......


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

We have people come over to help out with the haunting, so it is a de-facto party on the 31st every year. It does get a little difficult to be everywhere at once, though... in the yard scaring ToTers, or in the house socializing?

This year I had a separate party on the 30th, so I could actually enjoy the party. Had 35 people. It was fun, but I didn't manage to get everything cleaned up and re-set for the haunt on the 31st. Next year I am moving the regular party back to the previous weekend.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Although it was great having our first Halloween party on Halloween I don't think I will have it on the same night. It was way to much since we set up everything outside the day of. We were detained cause of the weather and other things and when we finally got done outside I was rushing around trying to get ready for 6:00 and then in between giving out candy trying to set up the food tables and last minute things. I didn't have time to do some of the things I had planned on but no one knew except me. The party was a huge success and I also had a great time and relaxed after a few drinks lol!!! Will do it again next year but not on Halloween night.


----------



## SallyDollLuvsJack (Jul 10, 2006)

nothing wrong with having a halloween party on halloween; we told people to make our house the last stop!! we invited around 100 and 80 showed up, but we had wings, shrimp and beer, so there was enough food...not too many people rsvp'd to snail mail, so from now on, we're using e-vites to keep better tabs.


----------

